#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  無聊的問一下

## 南風之弦。奈

閒的沒事  所以就來貼文了

問一下 

當你變成龍的時候 第1個想吃的東西是啥?

----------


## 戀風

現在吃習慣的東西就照舊吧

我可不想吃有血腥味的食物

----------


## 擇擇

這應該要能複選
因為基本上我平常吃的東西包括牛排啊 ＸＤ （噴錢

----------


## 奇比斯克

變成龍的話 當然是希望吃牛排  吃一些好料的owo
牛排比較能夠填飽肚子OUO   好奢侈

----------


## 大漠之狼

反正怎樣也不會淪落到去吃蟲子  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## 天紋龍

我想我會照舊吧~
但也得要看變成龍後吃平常的東西習不習慣~

夜紋:我看你是很想吃人吧0w0
天紋:你覺得呢~?!

----------


## 小藍龍

我會選擇跟平常一樣~
不過我倒是蠻想嘗嘗看人的滋味的~(流口水

----------


## 幻影魔狼

如果吃人的
我會吃掉我討厭的人 !! ( 這是當然的 難道吃朋友嗎 ?!

----------


## 晝

吃平常的~
但是我會想多加一樣
那就是   生肉!!!>w<

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼當然想吃人類啦！！！這樣能合理化吃人類沙文主義者啦！！！讓那些人類沒話說！！！不知道味道如何？ :wuffer_thpt:

----------

